# Question concerning the Fan targets



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

When placing the yardage markers : Is there a suggested distance between each. i've looked through the NFAA website and cannot find any mention of it


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

it seem that ours are about 3 feet apart, make sure to check yardege at each stake


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen them 20 feet apart with only one face up. ukey: Also seen ranges where the stakes where so close that all you did was shuffle your feet a little between shots.

No set rule on this. Personally, would put them about 4-5 feet apart with two faces. Use two butts and you could put them further apart without costing arrows. Terrain and trees may come into play. Common sense should prevail.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

On fans, I don't think there are any hard rules. Most ranges I have been on the markers have been between 1-3 yards. It depends on how wide your lanes are.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like the others have said there is nothing set in stone......

But I HATE fans that are all bunched up....kind of defeats the purpose of the target.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I've wanted to open up our 35 fan but brush/trees are in the way. I think ours are 3 feet apart, 2 targets on the bale.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

maybe it is time for streamlining some of the walkups & fans for the F&H rounds.
The rules for shooting these targets are more than 50 years old when the equipment we used warranted these type of targets. Does any one think we still need a 15-14 walk up ?


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

brtesite said:


> maybe it is time for streamlining some of the walkups & fans for the F&H rounds.
> The rules for shooting these targets are more than 50 years old when the equipment we used warranted these type of targets. Does any one think we still need a 15-14 walk up ?


I think the walk ups and fans are more of a mental game than anything. Makes you break your stance and start over. And if your not paying attention, you can shoot out of sequence and loose a potential 5 pts. The bunnies took 5 pts. from me the other day. Shot myself in the foot with that one. Oh well.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

brtesite said:


> maybe it is time for streamlining some of the walkups & fans for the F&H rounds.
> The rules for shooting these targets are more than 50 years old when the equipment we used warranted these type of targets. Does any one think we still need a 15-14 walk up ?


Take another 1/2 step on our 14 and you better be good at levitating. LOL.



zmanastronomy said:


> I think the walk ups and fans are more of a mental game than anything. Makes you break your stance and start over. And if your not paying attention, you can shoot out of sequence and loose a potential 5 pts. The bunnies took 5 pts. from me the other day. Shot myself in the foot with that one. Oh well.


Did that last year on the 20 and 15 WU. Didn't walk up...lost points. Too much talking


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have thought the 15/14 was the dumbest target on the planet since I shot my 1st field round more then 15 years ago....and it still is. 

The 45wu isn't bad. But since there is a 45 yd target and a one for the other 3 distances......

Like I have said countless times I would rather dump the 45wu and the 80wu and turn them into an 80 and a 70. 

I hate all the walkups and fans in a hunter round.....not that I have an issue shooting them...just don't see why we need to get closer after each shot on a WU....even more so if its a "hunter" round....how often don"hunters" shoot an animal and then get closer and shoot again? If anything it goes the other way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have thought the 15/14 was the dumbest target on the planet since I shot my 1st field round more then 15 years ago....and it still is.
> 
> The 45wu isn't bad. But since there is a 45 yd target and a one for the other 3 distances......
> 
> ...


remember that way back when, BB was the National champ. There were not very many systems of aiming then. Point of aim was used by many archers. If you moved up one yard, your aiming point didn't move with you. The moving yardages also kept in line with the roving round. You realize that there were only 3 div.
then. They were BB, FS, & heavy tackle div. Only rule on Heavy tackle was the tip weight & you had to shoot with fingers. Now I can't count how many there are.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

14-15 is a waste of time, maybe it should be a 15-12 or something that will put you out if you forget to move your sight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

brtesite said:


> remember that way back when, BB was the National champ. There were not very many systems of aiming then. Point of aim was used by many archers. If you moved up one yard, your aiming point didn't move with you. The moving yardages also kept in line with the roving round. You realize that there were only 3 div.
> then. They were BB, FS, & heavy tackle div. Only rule on Heavy tackle was the tip weight & you had to shoot with fingers. Now I can't count how many there are.


I get all that....but it isn't way back when anymore........

Remember when golf courses were short and nobody could hit the ball 250 yds? Remember when bows couldn't shoot 250 fps? Remember when everyone shot aluminum arrows outside and all bows were 60" long :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If you keep changing the standard by which we're measured, then it skews the marks that we set in comparison to our former archery heroes marks.
I don't like the idea of changing the scale by which we are being weighed just so the we feel better about the number the scale reads. It is challenging to have to remember all the spots, places, targets right left up or down. 
I vote. NO VOTE on Field format changes. Just create new games, that could be used as tie breakers, qualifiers to a real field round. (shoot ups or downs if you will)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

let's use the most useless answer to anything related to changing up the game of field.....

write it up and submit it to your director.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Really.....so getting rid of the stupid 15/14 target and making it a straight 15 or whatever is going to skew your score so you can't tell how you would stack up? 

Heck even if they got rid of the two walk ups and made them an 80 and 70 like I wished....it still wouldn't really change anything. It's not like if you shoot a 545 avg now your going to turn into a 530 shooter because if that target change.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Really.....so getting rid of the stupid 15/14 target and making it a straight 15 or whatever is going to skew your score so you can't tell how you would stack up?
> 
> Heck even if they got rid of the two walk ups and made them an 80 and 70 like I wished....it still wouldn't really change anything. It's not like if you shoot a 545 avg now your going to turn into a 530 shooter because if that target change.


 I hear what you're saying, I just know that that stupid target was thought up for a reason. There have been times that that taget has turned around the whole round for me. I think there was a deeper reason than we might know that these targets were put in play. Or perhaps it was a mindless end to a means. :noidea:


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

barebow52 said:


> When placing the yardage markers : Is there a suggested distance between each. i've looked through the NFAA website and cannot find any mention of it


NFAA doesn't have a regluation on spacing of the pegs on the fan shots. IFAA does, "3. Where equal distance markers are used, the minimum distance between any two adjacent markers shall be 3 ft, and the maximum distance between the extreme markers shall be 15 ft." 

I like their rule pretty well, but would add that if multiple target butts are used, the spacing can be greater.

I have seen ranges where two or even four butts are used on the fans, with brush or trees between them. Makes score calling a little more difficult.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I hear what you're saying, I just know that that stupid target was thought up for a reason. There have been times that that taget has turned around the whole round for me. I think there was a deeper reason than we might know that these targets were put in play. Or perhaps it was a mindless end to a means. :noidea:


It was thought up back when a small change like that would have mattered. Which was before I was born and I'm almost 40 now....

Now nobody has to move their sight....and they probably don't have to for the 19/17 either which is another pointless target. 

Heck with my sight tape I can't tell if I am on 17, 18 or 19 yds anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> It was thought up back when a small change like that would have mattered. Which was before I was born and I'm almost 40 now....
> 
> Now nobody has to move their sight....and they probably don't have to for the 19/17 either which is another pointless target.
> 
> ...


Getting this changed will be like pulling hen's teeth. Look how long it took and how much effort, research, numbers gathering, and YEARS it took to get the Senior Divisions' ages changed!
While I agree about the 15-14, 19-17, and even the 23-20 being somewhat outdated these days...they are still "basic" to the game on the NFAA Hunter round and are "intrinsic", so getting things changed and off dead center...isn't likely to happen. Going with all arrows at 15, at 19 and at 23? That wouldn't be so bad...but eliminating them all together? Not in favor of that.
Same with the Fan targets and the Walk-ups; just isn't going to be easy to get a change worked thru. Moving your feet between shots is a key element on the Fans and Walkups and is an integral part of field shooting and outdoor shooting.

Personally "shortening" the round to fewer than 14 targets is something I'm NOT in favor of..>BUT, "changing" distances on a couple and even adding a 15th target per half? That wouldn't be so bad; just don't do away with targets or "cut" the number of targets per half down to 10 (has been suggested before).
EXPERT scroing of 5-4-3-2-1 would be something to consider, since that round is "on the books."

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

I feel to many here forget that not everyone is a 550 shooter,most are not, I know a change to the shorter distances will not affect me at all, but it will to a lot of friends that come out but struggle for a 500, if a 20 on a 15-14 gives them a sense of accomplishment then I can live with that, you want more of a challenge then turn Pro and count X's as a 6 and leave the supporting shooters alone


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> It was thought up back when a small change like that would have mattered. Which was before I was born and I'm almost 40 now....
> 
> Now nobody has to move their sight....and they probably don't have to for the 19/17 either which is another pointless target.
> 
> Heck with my sight tape I can't tell if I am on 17, 18 or 19 yds anyway.


I don't think you can say "Nobody has to move their sight"! I do move my sight for the hunter walk-ups, and EVEN have different marks for the four stakes on the birdie (35', 30', 25' and 20').


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> I don't think you can say "Nobody has to move their sight"! I do move my sight for the hunter walk-ups, and EVEN have different marks for the four stakes on the birdie (35', 30', 25' and 20').


Same here. I always have moved my sight for the bunny distances...but I know "some" just aim high or low in the dot rather than moving their sites for those distances. I also have to move my sight for 19-17 and 23-20, too. How far to move it is more a function of peep height at full draw than speed of the bow!

So for those making sight tapes...plus or minus 1/4" for peep height and distance from the lens/pins to the peep at full draw isn't "good enough". I get mine within 1/16"...the more accurate this measurement = the more accurate that sight tape becomes. Same with counting the "clicks" for ALL the other sight settings, too!!!

"ProActive Archery" has an entire section devoted to sight settings, how to get more accurate "Numbers" for entry into AA, and OT2, along with a calculator method that has been around since the early 1980's...Just google "ProActive Archery"; you'll find it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> I don't think you can say "Nobody has to move their sight"! I do move my sight for the hunter walk-ups, and EVEN have different marks for the four stakes on the birdie (35', 30', 25' and 20').


Do we not understand the difference between saying that you don't HAVE to move it and nobody DOES move their sight? Of the probably close to 100 different people I have shot with over the past 8 years not ONE person was shooting a setup that was so slow that they HAD to move their sight on the 15/14 which is the target I was referring to. 

I have not moved my sight to shoot that target in....probably 10 years. As for the target that I said you probably don't need to move it for the 19/17..... But I generally give it a little just because of the human issues of holding. 

As for the other walkups on the hunter or field side.....hello it's pretty obvious you need to move your sight. Come on let's use a little common sense here. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I remember when all of that was true and there was half as many classes and twice as many shooters. Yes I remember when
Gary


Brown Hornet said:


> I get all that....but it isn't way back when anymore........
> 
> Remember when golf courses were short and nobody could hit the ball 250 yds? Remember when bows couldn't shoot 250 fps? Remember when everyone shot aluminum arrows outside and all bows were 60" long :chortle:


----------

